# Where's all the work at?



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

Im down in Knoxville, TN. Work is fizzling out. Was wondering if any of you guys might know some good areas that have plenty of work for a seamless gutter subcontractor. Any help would be appreciated cuz im looking to bail out or atleast take a trip to a diff. state to find some storm work.


----------



## johnny (Jan 4, 2012)

*Storm work*

Im from Chattanooga, just got a call from a lady from (386) 228-9757. Cant even remember her name. She was looking for a storm chaser. I am in Philly so I couldnt even consider entertain a conversation. What do you do, do you have your own equipment/insurance?

http://jhurst.blogspot.com


----------



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

*We do seamless gutters*

5" seamless gutter, 6" seamless gutter, and metal roofing of all styles. Have all my own gutter machines and trucks. 2 box trucks, 2 pickup trucks for bidding, insurance, workers comp, dot registered. I am running a serious opperation. Im spitting out like a ton of gutter right now but im looking to expand as i have put a good team of people together.


----------



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

I was up in Philly untill like 6 months ago. worked the allentown and the philly storm all of 2011.


----------

